# HR44 will not stream thru GenieGo, HR24 will.



## hdcoley2 (Jan 12, 2007)

HR44 will not stream any programs thru GenieGo. All programs are allowed programs for streaming.
It has never been able to stream since setting up the GenieGo 2 weeks ago.
Always get the error, "Your HD DVR is currently busy and cannot support streaming. Please try
again later."
GenieGo does retrieve the DVR Playlist from the HR44.
GenieGo cannot download programs from HR44.
HR24 will stream thru GenieGo. HR24 has always worked.
GenieGo can download programs from the HR24.
HR44 Network services are running and does pass the connection test.
HR44 will stream to a PC with DirecTV2PC anytime it is tried. HR44 always has internet access.
Out-of-Home access is succesfully setup on GenieGo.
HR24 will stream to PC and an iPhone on home network and thru Out-of-Home access.
Tried isolating HR24 and both C41s from the HR44. HR24 tuner was disconnected and unplugged from power.
All C41clients were disconnected from the switch and unplugged.
GenieGo was completely reset by holding in the reset button more than 2 minutes.
HR44 has been reset. HR44 was unplugged from power and restarted.
There is nothing left that the HR44 could be streaming to. There are no unauthorized DHCP
clients on the home network besides the fact that WIFI is secured.

The HR44 is the Primary receiver according to Direct TV support. Made the mistake of calling them last night. Got nowhere.
After an extensive explanation the call dropped. No one called me back after 10 minutes. I Called back only to find out their "system" was being updated and they couldn't check to see if there was some sort of service on the account that wasn't activated for "streaming". They guy wasn't even sure if there was such a thing. Although he suggested it. Not sure when I may have the energy to call them back and go through all this again. 

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## hdcoley2 (Jan 12, 2007)

hdcoley2 said:


> HR44 will not stream any programs thru GenieGo. All programs are allowed programs for streaming.
> It has never been able to stream since setting up the GenieGo 2 weeks ago.
> Always get the error, "Your HD DVR is currently busy and cannot support streaming. Please try
> again later."
> ...


Solved the issue. For whatever reason the HR44 cannot stream via it's own WIFI. The playlist would show in the GenieGo. The HR44 could access internet content, but the error trying to stream was always
"Your HD DVR is currently busy and cannot support streaming. Please try
again later."

I connected the Ethernet port of the HR44 to a WIFI extender and connected to my router with it instead of the built WIFI of the HR 44. Now everything works. HR24 still streams and now the HR44 can as well. Doesn't make a lot of sense because with the built in WIFI it was internet connected and would stream via DirecTV2PC and could access internet content.


----------

